# Any reason to get a Slingbox Solo vs Slingbox AV?



## rmcelwee (Aug 2, 2006)

I don't really care about high def TV, I just want to see a tv show at work. I see an AV is about $40+ cheaper than a Solo on Ebay. Any problems you guys can think of that would cause me to want a Solo? Thanks!


----------



## rmcelwee (Aug 2, 2006)

Anyone?


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Slingbox AV will not work with the iPhone longterm. I believe that it's unsupported with the iPhone as it is. Also I think the Slingbox Solo does higher-resolution capture.


----------

